# Relocating to KL



## exp335 (May 10, 2013)

Hi,

Im looking for a bit of help. I am possible relocating for Dubai to KL. :fingerscrossed: May be some one can help me with how the formalities work in terms of employment passes. When I move to Dubai it was a nightmare getting the initial visa, they are quite slow. How long does an EP usually take? Can you get one before actually moving? whats the procedure like. Also, I am a 30 yr male and would like to find a good place to live. What parts of town are good and where should I stay away from? 

Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------

